# Arctic Freezer II 360mm schnarcht?



## smvp96 (3. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut, und bin top zufrieden damit! Alles läuft 1A, Temperaturen der CPU sind einfach top (70 Grad unter Last i5 12600k) und den PC hört man eigentlich gar nicht. Außer ein kleines nerviges Geräusch so alle 2 bis 3 Minuten und zwar kommt von der Pumpe der verbauten Arctic Freezer 2 360mm ein "schnarchen". Also legit als würde sie für 3,4 mal hintereinander schnarchen. Im Anhang hab ich den Sound aufgenommen damit ihr versteht was ich meine.

Verbaut wurde der Radiator Front mit Kabel nach oben, aber der Einlauf, und Ablauf sind paar cm über der Pumpe, also sollte dies eigentlich lufttechnisch kein Problem sein, ich höre auch gar nichts bis auf dieses schnarchen. Wenn ich den PC kippe, dann hör ich wie Luft sich im Kreislauf bewegt. Was ich mir nun nicht erklären kann ist wie dieses "schnarch" Geräusch zustande kommt. Alle paar Minuten für 3,4 Mal und das wars. Wenn ich den Pumpenlüfter von Hand anhalte, dann hört auch das Schnarchen auf, liegt also anscheinend an der Pumpe.

Sound im Video hier zu hören: Laut aufdrehen sonst hört man nichts, ging leider nicht lauter zum aufnehmen! 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVSw5x3vdA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was könnte ich hier machen? doch zu Top Mount tendieren? Andere 360mm probieren weil Montagsmodell?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Schori (3. März 2022)

Ich kann bei deiner Aufnahme zwar nichts hören würde aber auf Luft tippen welche das Geräusch erzeugt.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. März 2022)

smvp96 schrieb:


> Verbaut wurde der Radiator Front mit Kabel nach oben, aber der Einlauf, und Ablauf sind paar cm über der Pumpe, also sollte dies eigentlich lufttechnisch kein Problem sein, ich höre auch gar nichts bis auf dieses schnarchen.


Genau das wird es sein. Die Luft sammelt sich am höchsten Punkt, wo Ein- und Auslass ist. Dadurch sind Geräusche zu erwarten. 
Wenn du den Radiator 180° drehst, sollten die Geräusche verschwunden sein.


----------



## smvp96 (3. März 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Genau das wird es sein. Die Luft sammelt sich am höchsten Punkt, wo Ein- und Auslass ist. Dadurch sind Geräusche zu erwarten.
> Wenn du den Radiator 180° drehst, sollten die Geräusche verschwunden sein.


Am Ein und Auslass sind aber keine Geräusche, sondern an der Pumpe selber, welche ja UNTER dem Ein und Auslass sitzt.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. März 2022)

smvp96 schrieb:


> Am Ein und Auslass sind aber keine Geräusche, sondern an der Pumpe selber, welche ja UNTER dem Ein und Auslass sitzt.


Es kann aber sein, dass die Luft zieht.


----------



## zwerg-05 (5. März 2022)

einfach mal den rechner im betrieb auf die seite hin und her kippen dann sollte sich das problem lösen wenn es luft ist einfach hin und her kippeln


----------



## valandil (7. März 2022)

Wie auch von Arctic in der Anleitung beschrieben kann es bei der Montage "Front Mount + Schläuche oben" zu Sprudelgeräuschen kommen:

https://support.arctic.de/products/...LF_240_01_DE.jpg.pagespeed.ic.hFm7OW7-kl.webp

Meine 240mm habe ich mit Anschlüssen am Radiator nach unten montiert und höre keine Geräusche.


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2022)

In seinem Fall wird es nicht gehen, weil er eine Netzteilabdeckung hat und dazwischen kein Platz um mit dem Schlauch noch durchzukommen. Mit einer AIO ist das natürlich die bessere Lösung, damit keine Luft zurückwandern kann. Es kann aber auch sein, dass dieses Geräusch aufhört, sobald die Luft im Radiator ist. Denn durch die Lieferung kann auch Luft in die Pumpe gelangt sein. Wie hier bereits geschrieben, kann das Schwenken des Gehäuses helfen.

Die Luft in der Pumpe wird aber oft auch durch die kreisende Bewegung des Flügelrades selbst oft mitgerissen, sodass Luft oft nicht gut entweichen kann. Deshalb kann es auch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Luft raus ist. Normalerweise gelangt so schnell auch keine Luft zurück, nur kann es passieren, dass, wenn der Rechner aus ist, die Zuleitung im Radiator leer läuft und der Schlauch sich mit Luft füllt und so wieder zur Pumpe gelangt. Auf Dauer wird Luft in der Pumpe auch die Pumpe selbst schädigen.

Aber selbst wenn nicht, der Alu Radiator wird mit der Zeit auch sein Teil mit beitragen.


----------



## valandil (7. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> In seinem Fall wird es nicht gehen, weil er eine Netzteilabdeckung hat und dazwischen kein Platz um mit dem Schlauch noch durchzukommen. Mit einer AIO ist das natürlich die bessere Lösung, damit keine Luft zurückwandern kann. Es kann aber auch sein, dass dieses Geräusch aufhört, sobald die Luft im Radiator ist. Denn durch die Lieferung kann auch Luft in die Pumpe gelangt sein. Wie hier bereits geschrieben, kann das Schwenken des Gehäuses helfen.
> 
> Die Luft in der Pumpe wird aber oft auch durch die kreisende Bewegung des Flügelrades selbst oft mitgerissen, sodass Luft oft nicht gut entweichen kann. Deshalb kann es auch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Luft raus ist. Normalerweise gelangt so schnell auch keine Luft zurück, nur kann es passieren, dass, wenn der Rechner aus ist, die Zuleitung im Radiator leer läuft und der Schlauch sich mit Luft füllt und so wieder zur Pumpe gelangt. Auf Dauer wird Luft in der Pumpe auch die Pumpe selbst schädigen.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nicht, der Alu Radiator wird mit der Zeit auch sein Teil mit beitragen.


Meine AiO habe ich auch mit Anschlüssen nach unten montiert und mein Gehäuse hat ebenfalls unten den Netzteilkäfig. Alles machbar, die Schläuche führen dann u.U. in einem Bogen vor der Grafikkarte vorbei somit werden auch keine Luftein-/auslässe blockiert. 
Entweder Radi oben oder Anschlüsse runter, dann ist das Schnarchen vorbei. 

Und Hauptsache noch ein Alu-Radiator Bashing am Schluss


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2022)

Bin von seinem Bild ausgegangen, kenne das Gehäuse nicht.



valandil schrieb:


> Und Hauptsache noch ein Alu-Radiator Bashing am Schluss


Natürlich, stimmt ja auch... da gibt es genug AIOs, die schon ausgelaufen sind, weil die feinen Finnen komplett oxidiert waren. Es werden auch oft billig Radiatoren aus Alu verbaut und mit etwas Pech merkt man es auch bereits nach wenigen Monate. Was glaubst du wieso jemand mit einer custom Wakü sich kein Alu verbaut?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jv6EXj6_WXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xG4L8NoRpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P78rWfSHIXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. März 2022)

Alu Radiatoren kann man gerne verwenden wenn dann auch der Kühlblock aus Alu ist. Sonst kommt es nach 3-6 Jahren meist zu einem Defekt. Wenn nicht vorher so oder so die Pumpe Kaputt geht.

Nur persönliche Erfahrung aber in meinem bekannten kreis hat noch keine AIO länger als 3 Jahre gelebt.


----------



## valandil (10. März 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin von seinem Bild ausgegangen, kenne das Gehäuse nicht.
> 
> 
> Natürlich, stimmt ja auch... da gibt es genug AIOs, die schon ausgelaufen sind, weil die feinen Finnen komplett oxidiert waren. Es werden auch oft billig Radiatoren aus Alu verbaut und mit etwas Pech merkt man es auch bereits nach wenigen Monate. Was glaubst du wieso jemand mit einer custom Wakü sich kein Alu verbaut?!


Warum keiner Alu Radiatoren verbaut? 
Einen Cu Radiator in gleicher Größe kann man für das 2-3 fache verkaufen und dank gutem Marketing wird es als das beste und einzig wahre verkauft. 

Obwohl Aluminium eine bessere Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung als Kupfer hat. Und dann wird beim Bauteil, welches Wärme an die Umgebung abgeben soll, Kupfer verwendet. Schon intelligent das Marketing. 

Ein Diamantkühler und Aluminiumradiator sind physikalisch gesehen die beste Kombination, aber das kann sich leider keiner leisten.


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Einen Cu Radiator in gleicher Größe kann man für das 2-3 fache verkaufen und dank gutem Marketing wird es als das beste und einzig wahre verkauft.


In einem Punkt hast du recht, die Alu Radiatoren können billig produziert werden und dann in sehr teurere AIOs teuer verkauft werden. Damit ist der Gewinn in der Tasche und wie es beim Kunden läuft... völlig egal, der kann sich ja dann eine neue kaufen. 



valandil schrieb:


> Obwohl Aluminium eine bessere Wärmeabgabe an die Umgebung als Kupfer hat. Und dann wird beim Bauteil, welches Wärme an die Umgebung abgeben soll, Kupfer verwendet. Schon intelligent das Marketing.


Aluminium ist in der Tat für die Wärmeaufnahme sehr gut geeignet und das bestreitet auch keiner, aber in einem Loop sind Anschlüsse und Kühler aus Messing oder Kupfer verbaut und das ist kein Marketing, dass es hier zu einer chemischen Reaktion kommt. Es wird auch nicht grundlos Korrosionsschutz mit befüllt, damit dieser Prozess länger herausgezogen wird. Dieser Korrosionsschutz kann aber diesen chemischen schleichende Prozess nicht  gänzlich verhindern.

Zudem ist in solche einer AIO nichts austauschbar und nachdem keine Kulanzregelung mehr existiert, muss mit einem defekt neu gekauft werden. Bei Alphacool ist nicht nur der Radiator aus Kupfer, es kann alles was verbaut ist einzeln erworben und selbst ausgetauscht werden. Eine AIO davon ist im Grunde eine vormontierte custom Wakü.

Custom Wakü bedeutet... modular aufgebaut und das ist sonst nirgendwo der Fall!


----------



## Nathenhale (10. März 2022)

valandil schrieb:


> Warum keiner Alu Radiatoren verbaut?


Weil der Kühler der auf dem CPU sitzt fast immer aus Kupfer ist. Und man sich damit eine Chemische Reaktions in Haus holt. Das nach einer Weil den Kupfer  blockt zu setzt und das Aluminium zerfrisst. Da hilft auch keine super Duper Flüssigkeit. Die verzögert das ganze nur.
Nein Alu hat keine höhre Wärme abgabe es gibt nur die Gespeicherte Wärme schneller ab weil es eine geringere Wärmekapazität hat. (Quelle Wikipedia)


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Nein Alu hat keine höhre Wärme abgabe es gibt nur die Gespeicherte Wärme schneller ab weil es eine geringere Wärmekapazität hat. (Quelle Wikipedia)


Stimmt, so ist es korrekter. 

Ganz davon abgesehen geht es auch um den Bereich, wo das Wasser durchläuft und weniger um die feinen Lamellen selbst. Denn das Material wird mit der Zeit mit dem Wasser in Anschlüsse und Kühler transportiert. Ein Mora als Beispiel sind die Röhren worin das Wasser durchläuft aus Kupfer und die feinen Lamellen daran sind aus ALU, weil ALU die Wärme besser aufnimmt und auch gut auf die Luft abführen kann. Das ALU an diesem Radiator hat aber kein Kontakt mit dem Wasser selbst.


----------

